# Missy Mazzoli



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Brilliant young female composer who is part of Bang on a Can and her works were performed by the Kronos Quartet.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Missy_Mazzoli


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

This is supposedly a fascinating album where she subverts the sacred nature of the vespers. I definitely want to check it out!


----------

